# WinCC flexible 2008 keine Verbindung zur S7-200



## blaupille29 (2 November 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe seit 2 Wochen das Problem das ich keine Verbindung zur Steuerung S7-200 CPU 224 bekomme.
Ich habe schon 3 ppi Kabel ausprobiert.USB Version,RS232 Version.
Ich möchte ein kleines Projekt über den PC steuern.
Unter Bediengerät habe ich WinCC flexible Runtime angegeben.
Ich kriege aber keine Verbindung wenn ich Runtime starte.
Liegt es vielleicht an der Projektierung der S7-200 ??
Verbindung ist s7-200 einziger Master,alle Baudrate versucht.Nix.
Habe ich einen Denkfehler oder brauche ich ein Multimasterkabel ?
Kann mir jemand helfen ??
Danke


----------



## PN/DP (2 November 2010)

Hallo,

* Startest Du auch tatsächlich die WinCCflex-*Runtime* oder nur den Variablen-Simulator?
* Wie ist bei PG/PC-Schnittstelle der Zugangspunkt "*S7ONLINE*" konfiguriert?
* Macht Deine S7-224 womöglich ein eigenes Freeport-Protokoll? (schalte mal zum Test die CPU in Stop)
* Stimmt die PPI-Adresse der CPU mit der in WinCCflex projektierten Adresse überein?

Harald


----------



## blaupille29 (2 November 2010)

Hallo,
ja ,ich starte den richtigen Simulator.
Unter Verbindung 9600 Baudrate,S7Online,Simatic,einziger Bus am Master,Adresse 1
Unter Profil pi Adressen sind richtig Steuerung Adresse 2,zyklischer Betrieb

Unter PG Schnittstelle:Adresse 1,Baudrate 9600,com1

Ich sag ja,ich verweifel langsam


----------



## PN/DP (2 November 2010)

Kennst Du diese FAQ?
Was ist bei einer Verbindung zwischen S7-200 und SIMATIC Panels oder WinCC flexible PC Runtime zu beachten und welche Möglichkeiten gibt es?
Hast Du mal mit Deinen Einstellungen verglichen?

Harald


----------



## blaupille29 (2 November 2010)

Ja,kenne ich auswendig.
Habe alle Einstellungen durch und komme nicht weiter.
Habe die CPU gerade auch mal in Stop versetzt.
Ist das gleiche Bild.
Verbindung wir abgebaut kommt nach ca. 3 Sekunden als Meldung


----------



## PN/DP (2 November 2010)

blaupille29 schrieb:


> Habe die CPU gerade auch mal in Stop versetzt.
> Ist das gleiche Bild.
> Verbindung wir abgebaut kommt nach ca. 3 Sekunden als Meldung


Das bedeutet doch, daß eine Verbindung zur CPU 224 bestand.
Hast Du vielleicht in WinCCflex falsche Variablen-Adressen in der CPU angegeben?

Kannst Du eventuell Dein MicroWIN-Projekt und Dein WCCf-Projekt (ggf. gekürzt) hier als Anhang hochladen?
Dann könnte ich das morgen mal ausprobieren.

Harald


----------



## blaupille29 (2 November 2010)

Klar,gerne.
Habe zum testen was ganz einfaches geschrieben.
siehe Anhang
Danke


----------



## PN/DP (3 November 2010)

Hallo blaupille,

ich habe mir Dein Beispielprojekt angesehen, aber noch nicht an einer echten S7-224 getestet.
Ich denke, Dein Fehler liegt nicht in WinCCflex sondern im SPS-Programm.
Deine Test-Taster setzen die Bits V0.0 und V0.1, diese Bits werden aber nirgendwo rückgesetzt, 
wodurch das Rücksetzen des A0.0 im Netzwerk 2 immer ausgeführt wird.

Füge mal nach der Verarbeitung der Tastenbits ein Netzwerk zum Löschen der Tastenbits an 
(siehe Screenshot: Netzwerk 3) und beobachte dann den A0.0:

```
LD     SM0.0
R      V0.0, 2
```

Weiter kannst Du mal ein Ausgabefeld für den Wert des Analog-Potie0 auf VB28 in Dein WCCf-Projekt 
einfügen und im SPS-Programm den Potiewert von SMB28 auf VB28 kopieren
(siehe Screenshot: Netzwerk 4)

```
LD     SM0.0
MOVB   SMB28, VB28
```
Dann kannst Du an dem Potie drehen und sehen, wie sich der angezeigte Wert in der WCCf-RT ändert
(0 bis 255).

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (3 November 2010)

So, ich habe das Projekt nun mit einer echten S7-224 ausprobiert.
Die PPI-Verbindung WCCf-Runtime zu CPU 224 funktioniert auf Anhieb.
Mit der Programmänderung (siehe vorheriger Beitrag) gelingt das Ein-/Ausschalten des A0.0

Harald


----------



## blaupille29 (3 November 2010)

Hallo,
habe alles so programmiert wie Sie es beschrieben haben.
Nun die Reihenfolge wenn ich Runtime aus WinCC starte

70022: Benutzerverwaltung importieren gestartet
70018: Benutzerverwaltung erfolgreich beendet
11001: Wechsel in die Betriebsart "Online"
14003 : Allgemeiner Verbindungsfehler 0x320
14001 Verbindungabgebaut Verbindung_1,Station2,Baugruppenträger 0

Wenn ich am Poti drehe passiert nix da die Verbindung nicht zustande kommt.
Habe 2 Laptops (1 x echte RS232) 1 x USB
Mittlerweile 3 bei ebay gekaufte Kabel USB-PPi und  Com-PPI

Falsche Kabel ?Steuerungen habe ich auch schon 2 Stück probiert.
Welches Kabel haben Sie denn ?


----------



## PN/DP (4 November 2010)

blaupille29 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile 3 bei ebay gekaufte Kabel USB-PPi und  Com-PPI
> 
> Falsche Kabel ?


Kann ich nicht beantworten, solange Du nicht mitteilst, welche Kabel genau Du hast.

Ich habe die PPI-Verbindung WCCf-Runtime zu CPU 224 mit 2 Kabeln ausprobiert:

* CP5511
PG/PC-Schnittstelle: *S7ONLINE (STEP7) --> CP5511(PPI)*

* RS232/PPI-Kabel 6ES7901-3CB30-0XA0
PG/PC-Schnittstelle: *S7ONLINE (STEP7) --> PC/PPI cable(PPI)*, Eigenschaften PPI: [x] Advanced PPI
DIP-Schalter 1-3: 010 (9.6k), alle anderen auf 0

Wie müssen die DIP-Schalter am PC/PPI-Kabel für eine Kommunikation mit der S7-200 eingestellt werden?

Ethernet/MPI-Adapter (S7-LAN, Netlink...) müssten auch funktionieren, habe ich aber nicht ausprobiert.

Harald


----------



## blaupille29 (4 November 2010)

*Hallo,
bei mir steht : S7ONLINE (Step7) -->PC/PPI cable (PPI)

**Die Kabel hab ich bei ebay gekauft.Sollen **6ES7 901-3CB30-0XA0 angeblich ersetzen.*


----------



## PN/DP (6 November 2010)

blaupille29 schrieb:


> *Die Kabel hab ich bei ebay gekauft.Sollen 6ES7 901-3CB30-0XA0 angeblich ersetzen.*


Tja, wenn man an der falschen Stelle spart ...
Wenn man das Geld für eine WinCC flexible Advanced ES und die Runtime-Lizenz hat,
dann sollte das Projekt doch nicht an einem popeligen Kommunikationsadapter scheitern.

Besorge Dir das originale RS232/PPI-Kabel 6ES7 901-3CB30-0XA0 und alles wird gut
(oder das USB/PPI-Kabel 6ES7 901-3DB30-0XA0).

Harald


----------



## blaupille29 (6 November 2010)

*Hallo,
hab mir gerade das **6ES7 901 3BF21 0XA0 gekauft.
Geht das auch ?
Ist ja erst das vierte Kabel 

*


----------



## blaupille29 (11 November 2010)

Geht nicht !!


----------



## blaupille29 (13 November 2010)

So,habe jetzt das Original 6ES7 901-3CB30-0XA0 und es geht immer noch nicht.
Ablauf wie immer , am Ende steht Verbindung abgebaut.


----------



## blaupille29 (13 November 2010)

Hier noch ein paar Screenshots.


----------



## blaupille29 (13 November 2010)

Endlich funktioniert es.
Sogar mit fast allen Kabeln.
Ich habe einen alten Rechner aktiviert.Problem lag bei vermeidlich gleichen Einstellungen an der Com Schnittstelle.
Mal sehen ob ich den Fehler noch eingrenzen kann.

Ich danke allen die mir geholfen haben und viel Geduld mit mir hatten.

Ich werde dieses Forum weiterempfehlen.

Bis bald


----------

